# Mucous discharge at 17.5 weeks = vy worried!



## Carrie29

This is TMI and i'm getting embarrased just saying it. But i went for a walk and when i got back and went to the loo, there was a glob of thick sticky mucous in my knickers about the size of a 2pence piece. TMI again but it didn't smell or contain blood but it was unlike anything i've ever had. I rang the MW and she said only to worry if it contains blood or if i have any pains. Which i don't. She thinks it's just increased and different discharge.

Has anyone else experienced this?, i'm just so worried that it could be my plug?


----------



## Mrs IKW

Didnt want to read & run but sorry cant be much help! Have you 'Googled' it? I think mucus is totally normal so Im sure its ok!


----------



## jellybean83

I had this last week...i thought it was my mucus plug and panicked... Turned out i have Thrush....Even if you have no symptoms you can still get the discharge that does look like your plug


Also if it is your plug try not to worry as mine went at 25 weeks with my son and it can grow back...mine did


----------



## joannemc

Sorry didnt want to r&r, no sure to be honest hun x


----------



## Jox

ive had mucus alot with this pregnancy. sorry for TMI but its just like snot!! its normal and MW is right as long as it doesnt have any blood in it then there should be nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## Carrie29

thanks girls, as usual i always go straight to google and make myself worry more.. So glad i can ask these questions on here..


----------



## angelandbump

now i will sound yukky here but so what lol

I notice that the day after sex i have LOADS!! so if you had sex it may be the left overs coming down... (and yes you get this even after being in the shower lol)

Also, discharge is normal in pregnancy... i sometimes feel like i have wet myself as my pants are soaking but when i said to my MW about it she said its a good sign x


----------



## jellybean83

Carrie29 said:


> thanks girls, as usual i always go straight to google and make myself worry more.. So glad i can ask these questions on here..

Back away from the keyboard and dont bother with google!!!!!

Honesly though i found if i had any questions its best to ask your midwife and girls on here as alot of them have been moms before or are having the same symptoms or have experience of it

Hope your feeling ok..its so easy to panic as soon as we see something a little abnormal but you get loads of weird...wonderfull and downright strange symptoms when pregnant......:flower: xxx


----------



## rachel h

hey love i had this started on tuesday just gone & have had (after losing gunk) a large increase in discharge i am 18 weeks tomorrow went to my midwife appt on friday & she said i had blood in my uine sample so i have to do another test monday morning & take to doctors to get results back for thursday to see if have infection or something!!!

good luck with your pregnancy & dont go doing the google seach it'll fry ur brain!!! ooh so much out there!!!

xx




Carrie29 said:


> thanks girls, as usual i always go straight to google and make myself worry more.. So glad i can ask these questions on here..


----------



## veganmum2be

i've had something similar recently :blush: tmi! but looks like thick snot :sick:
its white and doesn't smell, but i've had it a few times the past few days.

xx


----------



## jennyellen13

iv had it quite a lot throughtout the whole pregnancy, sometimes more than other days, i wouldnt worry hun xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

I wonder if its due to the weather being so warm because a lot of people have been worried by this over this weekend!? x


----------



## veganmum2be

^ yeah i was thinking that too. :shrug:


----------



## kellie_w

I had this last night, was really thick and mucus like but mine was after a bowel movement (sorry tmi!). Other than this, all week i have had a milky like discharge.... and loads of it. I have done a ridiculous amount of knicker checking this week with the paranoia of either bleeding or leaking waters. oh well, only 17 more weeks of worrying to go! x


----------



## Carrie29

Hi girls, touch wood i've been fine since.. still paranoid everytime i go to the loo lol!.. 

I too wonder if the weather has anything to do with it, as no-one had this that much before and over the past week, there's been lots of threads about it..


----------



## mtb2015

Hi im new to this and had similiar like discharge mines was slimy thicky light yellowish white inside mucus i wonder if this is normal my next appt is next mth


----------



## mummytobe_93

Carrie29 said:


> This is TMI and i'm getting embarrased just saying it. But i went for a walk and when i got back and went to the loo, there was a glob of thick sticky mucous in my knickers about the size of a 2pence piece. TMI again but it didn't smell or contain blood but it was unlike anything i've ever had. I rang the MW and she said only to worry if it contains blood or if i have any pains. Which i don't. She thinks it's just increased and different discharge.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?, i'm just so worried that it could be my plug?

I've had the same all throughout this pregnancy im now 28 weeks. I thought it was my mycus plug turns out I also had thrush. No other symptoms other than thick green mycus discharge. 

I wouldn't worry mucus is thicker in pregnancy and you will know if it's your mp. In my first pregnancy it was so obvious big thick bloody jelly x


----------

